# Samsung HDTV reverts from Just Scan to 16:9



## turmoil

Hello,

My receiver's Monitor Out HDMI output is connected to my HDTV's HDMI1 input. I would like to permanently set the aspect ratio on this input to Just Scan however the TV keeps changing the ration back to 16:9 whenever I switch inputs on my receiver, switch from DTV to HDMI or turn everything off/on (was unable to spot an exact pattern yet). It definitely doesn't switch during playback. There are two devices connected to the receiver's HDMI inputs and those are a WDTV Live device and a laptop. 

I have searched the internet and found threads indicating the issue may be due to the HDTV being in Store Mode, however I have confirmed it is in Home Mode.

I suspect the issue may lie in a setting in my receiver. I have therefore tried to set the output resolution to both Auto and 1080p but in both settings the issue persists.

If anyone could help me with this one it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

HDTV: Samsung LA46M81BDX
Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR707


----------



## Jungle Jack

turmoil said:


> Hello,
> 
> My receiver's Monitor Out HDMI output is connected to my HDTV's HDMI1 input. I would like to permanently set the aspect ratio on this input to Just Scan however the TV keeps changing the ration back to 16:9 whenever I switch inputs on my receiver, switch from DTV to HDMI or turn everything off/on (was unable to spot an exact pattern yet). It definitely doesn't switch during playback. There are two devices connected to the receiver's HDMI inputs and those are a WDTV Live device and a laptop.
> 
> I have searched the internet and found threads indicating the issue may be due to the HDTV being in Store Mode, however I have confirmed it is in Home Mode.
> 
> I suspect the issue may lie in a setting in my receiver. I have therefore tried to set the output resolution to both Auto and 1080p but in both settings the issue persists.
> 
> If anyone could help me with this one it would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> HDTV: Samsung LA46M81BDX
> Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR707


Hello,
Have you gone into the Onkyo's Video Settings and tried Passthrough? I am trying to understand why you do not want a 16:9 Aspect Ratio as this is what all HDTV's AR is these days.

As for Demo Mode, unless the PQ is super bright and highlights features, I doubt that it is engaged. I will look more into your TV when time permits.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## turmoil

Thank you for your quick response!
I will double check the Passthrough setting and report back.

The reason I want Just Scan is that with 16:9 the WDTV interface and the Windows 7 laptop's display are actually "zoomed in" a bit so that the top and bottom portions of the image are cut out. In Just Scan the image is perfect. Also I prefer to have a 1:1 pixel ratio if possible.

Thanks again


----------



## turmoil

*Further check*

OK I checked my receiver's manual and there is no "Passthrough" option per se. 

There are settings that may affect the picture however none of them are supposed to cause this behaviour according to the manual: 
-Picture Adjust: "...adjust the picture quality and reduce any noise appearing on the screen". 
-Picture Mode: "...automatically converts the source to the appropriate progressive signal and reproduces the natural quality of the original picture." The manual recommends setting this to Video which is a manual setting and does not perform any processing.

Then there are the usual colour, brightness, sharpness, etc. adjustments. Not sure where to go from here...


----------



## Jungle Jack

It is indeed there. Go to the On Screen Display. Press Option 1 (Input/Output Setup) and select 1 again (Monitor Out). From there go left to right on the Remote Control until you see "Through".


----------



## turmoil

Thank you - have set Resolution to Through and will report back the results!


----------



## turmoil

Hi just wanted to update that I have changed the Monitor Out resolution on my Onkyo receiver to Through however the issue persists – the TV still reverts from Just Scan to 16:9 after changing inputs/turning off and back on (again I still can’t pinpoint an exact pattern as to what triggers this to happen).

Any further advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I would try connecting the HTPC directly to the Samsung and using the Optical Output of the TV back to the Onkyo to see what the result is. In truth, this is not a event I have really come across.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## turmoil

Thanks, will try that


----------



## turmoil

I have made an important discovery:
Receiver and TV are on and an HDMI 1080p source is playing. When I switch the receiver to an input with no signal and the receiver outputs a blue screen, the TV reverts to 16:9. Looking at the TV's menu at that moment, the Just Scan option is greyed out and the display mode is [email protected] This picture is definitely being fed from the receiver because when I turn the receiver off the display blacks out and says "HDMI1 No Signal". Obviously when I switch back to the 1080p source the TV remains on 16:9 because as far as it's concerned it's on the same input. Would anyone have a clue as to what's going on? Clearly it's the receiver's fault - can I force it somehow to output a signal that won't get the Just Scan option to become disabled?


----------



## Jungle Jack

After reading your last post, it has occurred to me that you live somewhere that uses PAL as opposed to the NTSC/ATSC used in the US. As the panel is a 1080p panel, have you looked at the PC's Video Output Settings?


----------



## turmoil

Thanks JJ - yes I noticed that setting yesterday too (sorry I didn't mention that, was a bit late and tired). Default is Auto and I set it to PAL. So my previous post was made with the type set to PAL already.


----------

